# Rape trial for navy petty officer (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A Royal Navy petty officer is accused of raping a female sailor onboard ship, in what is thought to be a unique case.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Phil Saul (Jan 20, 2006)

Unique in the Royal Navy maybe but similar case in the Royal New Zealand Navy went to trial a few years ago involving an officer and female ratings.

Regards Phil (EEK)


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you place healthy young males and females in the close confines of a warship and allow the consumption of alcohol into the bargain - don't you think that nature might take it's course?


----------



## mcglash (Oct 14, 2005)

jazz606 said:


> If you place healthy young males and females in the close confines of a warship and allow the consumption of alcohol into the bargain - don't you think that nature might take it's course?


Get a grip mate they are talking Rape here not consensual sex 

Regards Mcglash


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's not rape until proven; and my general point still stands.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



jazz606 said:


> If you place healthy young males and females in the close confines of a warship and allow the consumption of alcohol into the bargain - don't you think that nature might take it's course?


what proof is there that alcohol played a part in this incident


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

From the bbc link on the opening post.



> The court martial heard how the female sailor had been drinking with Mr Coates prior to the alleged rape.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

mcglash said:


> Get a grip mate they are talking Rape here not consensual sex
> 
> Regards Mcglash


Quite right.

And it goes on more then hits the news.


----------



## mcglash (Oct 14, 2005)

We all know about grog in brain out but it should not be used as an excuses!


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh are them golden rivets are still being saught after?


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

did the medical exam find any evidence of sexual assult,if there was why was'nt it reported right away,and is repressed memory reliable,


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Not happened only in the Royal Navy[UK], also a *few times* in the Dutch KM,as always drugs,booze involved,girls had reported at superiors aboard but nothing was done,even contradicted, untill the Union was told,and a whole lot of garbage came out.Don't know the results of the trial, but know booze & drugs are forbidden on their vessels.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe we should leave out the "learned discussion" until the court, having heard all the evidence, has made a decision. 

If you read the report, even the great BBC seems to have difficulty with facts, like the difference between "officers" and "petty officers" - what else are they getting wrong?

Would I be right in assuming that Jazz606 hasn't got a daughter?

John T.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Would I be right in assuming that Jazz606 hasn't got a daughter?


What a stupid remark!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Maybe we should leave out the "learned discussion" until the court, having heard all the evidence, has made a decision.
> 
> If you read the report, even the great BBC seems to have difficulty with facts, like the difference between "officers" and "petty officers" - what else are they getting wrong?
> 
> ...


I quite agree, a person is entitled to innocence until proved guilty. Sexual crimes are very easy to allege and difficult to disprove, and very distressing to those who have been wrongly accused. 

Equally they are life ruining for victims of such crimes.

Let the Courts and the Juries make the decisions on the evidence available
which we obviously do not have knowledge of. There is no room for Armchair Judges.

Chris.


----------



## R893891 (Jan 20, 2007)

SN NewsCaster said:


> A Royal Navy petty officer is accused of raping a female sailor onboard ship, in what is thought to be a unique case.


I was serving on the S.A.Vaal (ex Transvaal Castle) in the early seventies, there was a large number of female's on board serving mostly as stewardesses. 

One night the ships plumber was called out to attend a repair in the stewardesses accomodation, the 6 occupants of the cabin 'detained' him for 12 hours. It was only after a search of the ship that he was found (EEK) 

Although he was in no fit state to work the following day, I do not recall any formal complaint being made (A)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

jazz606 said:


> What a stupid remark!


OK, that was a bit personal and I withdraw the comment. What I meant was that anyone with a daughter might have a bit of sympathy for the girl concerned - whatever way the case goes, she's stuck with the event for ever.

Apart from that, I think your comment about "healthy males and females" was also stupid. 

John T.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I do think that if everybody concerned had been over 60 the risk of this sort of incident would have been less.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm....

News Item:

*"News feed from BBC causes outbreak of insults on well-known Ships Nostalgia Website".*

Enough already! (Cloud) 

Brian


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

23 year old girl stowaway found on ship, hidden by Bosun for over 6 years.
Bosun could be in Court very soon, as girl had not seen daylight or been on deck for all this time.
The Captain of the Mersey Ferry said when asked "My Bosun is a very upright man"


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Why has it always got to be a Mersey Ferry ? Why cant it be another Ferry from somewhere else. I dont know everyone is always getting at Liverpool.

Got to go now and get my car off its bricks, before the bricks get knicked.

Chris.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Santos said:


> Why has it always got to be a Mersey Ferry ? Why cant it be another Ferry from somewhere else. I dont know everyone is always getting at Liverpool.
> 
> Got to go now and get my car off its bricks, before the bricks get knicked.
> 
> Chris.


as my brother in law always sais TYPE CASTING but quite right(Hippy)


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

This guy has had his conviction quashed on appeal, he is to be reinstated into the Navy.


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good 
Richie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

jazz606 said:


> This guy has had his conviction quashed on appeal, he is to be reinstated into the Navy.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/6230880.stm

Not quite reinstated i'm afraid , the Prosecution are still trying for a retrial which is to be decided on next week from what i've heard in the News and only if thats blocked will he be able to go to court to have his dismissal overturned and I believe that it would take a court case for the Navy to take him back if they clear him completely.

They will probably just offer to reinstate his rank and good conduct badges and reinstate his pension , give him a few £thousand and dump him whether he is guilty or innocent ( just because his conviction has been quashed only really means that a substantial part of the evidence was unreliable it doesn't mean there isn't other evidence that could convict in a retrial guess we will just have to wait and see ).

It would be a sad day for the Navy if this man is innocent and they refuse to reinstate him , unfortunately I can see just that happening.

Call me an old cynic but I worked in the Civil service for 11 years and i'm just used to how things like this work lol

Davie


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Interesting how you are all more concerned about the alleged raper then the alleged rapee.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

When this man was convicted I personally thought he was the lowest of the low for what he had "done". Now that it looks a distinct possibility that he didn't Rape the Female rating I think we can reasonably debate what would happen should the case be overturned completely. From what I understand this case hangs on "retrieved memories" under hypnosis which have been shown to be very unreliable if the hypnosis sessions have not been video taped due to the person who is questioning the hypnotised subject planting suggestive questions which can cause false memories.

It might be best if we wait to see what happens in the case before condeming this man , it may be true that he did rape the Female rating in which case lock him up , it may also be true that the Female rating was wrongly questioned during hypnosis and false memories created in which case he should be re-instated to post ASAP. If the latter is true the Female rating will have false memories which will have harmed her ability to trust people and she should have the best care possible to minimise any long term harm.

There have been many high profile cases of false memories being created under hypnosis in the USA so much so that evidence cannot be brought before a court unless all of the hypnosis sessions have been video taped for analysis to see whether the questioning has influenced the answers or not.

Davie Tait


----------

